# Kate Bosworth und Michael Polish sind verlobt



## beachkini (9 Aug. 2012)

​
Schade, liebe Männerwelt! US-Schauspielerin Kate Bosworth, 29, scheint mit ihrem Freund, dem Regisseur Michael Polish, 41, verlobt zu sein. Auf einem Reiseblog für Vogue.com dachte die Blondine wohl nicht nach und verplapperte sich, als sie schrieb:

"An unserem ersten Tag in Seoul gingen mein Verlobter, Michael Polish, und ich auf eine kleine Entdeckungstour und erkundigten den Changdeokgung Palast."

Bosworth und Polish lernten sich 2011 am Set von "Big Sur" kennen und kamen sich dann auch privat näher.

Davor war die Mimin mit ihren Kollegen Alexander Skargsgard und eine lange Zeit mit Miranda Kerrs Liebsten Orlando Bloom zusammen. Wir gratulieren!
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## Punisher (9 Aug. 2012)

Kaum kennengelernt, schon verlobt. Wenn das mal gut geht


----------



## Q (9 Aug. 2012)

da rauscht es wieder im Blätterwald


----------

